# Which one...Help!



## Bend The Light (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am entering a club competition. The subject is Open, Mono. I already have 2 images...I need a third. My previous choice for third wasn't up to it in the end, so here are three more that I can't choose between.

If you have any thoughts, could you let me know? 
Thanks!




lily by Bend The Light, on Flickr




Watchtower by Bend The Light, on Flickr




train by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (Feb 7, 2011)

It's between 1 and 2 and I would give the edge to 2.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, sleist.


----------



## KenC (Feb 7, 2011)

#1 is the most interesting - terrific selective focus.  I might brighten the highlights a bit.  #2 is my second choice - not really crazy about the angle.  #3 doesn't really seem that interesting to me.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Ken. I will take a look at the highlights on #1...cheers


----------



## commissionedsk (Feb 8, 2011)

KenC said:


> #1 is the most interesting - terrific selective focus.  I might brighten the highlights a bit.  #2 is my second choice - not really crazy about the angle.  #3 doesn't really seem that interesting to me.



I agree w/ ken...about the focus of #1 but I love the contrast on #2.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2011)

I have to say the second is the best of the three.

The flower is nice, but flowers are colorful and it leaves me wanting.

And too, the train is nice, but without "snap" as a result of the very soft, straight-down lighting.


-Pete

Oh..  an afterthought:  did you try any other color than black for the flower image?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Feb 8, 2011)

2 has my vote!


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, Pete.
Thanks, Chad.


----------



## Kombinat (Feb 8, 2011)

For me picture #2 Watchtower is the more interesting but if the subject is "Open, Mono" I would suggest #1 Lilly.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2011)

#2. However, I think it needs to have a small amount of the image on the left hand side cropped off. The tower appears too far to the right to me.


----------



## sleist (Feb 8, 2011)

The problem I have with 1, and I'm nit-picking here, is the shadow cast by the stamen due to the overhead flash.  Clone that out and I might pick 1 over 2.


----------



## sleist (Feb 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> #2. However, I think it needs to have a small amount of the image on the left hand side cropped off. The tower appears too far to the right to me.


 
I think getting rid of the big black object and the power lines in the bottom right corner might have the same effect without losing any of the trees.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 9, 2011)

Kombinat said:


> For me picture #2 Watchtower is the more interesting but if the subject is "Open, Mono" I would suggest #1 Lilly.



I don't understand...why the lily for "Open, Mono"?
"Open" means "Any subject you like" so if the watchtower is more interesting, then surely that should be the choice?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 9, 2011)

Derrel said:


> #2. However, I think it needs to have a small amount of the image on the left hand side cropped off. The tower appears too far to the right to me.



I will have a little look at the composition of #2...I don't want to crop too much for fear of losing quality in the print, but I will always have a look at something suggested by you guys...all critique is worthwhile. 

Cheers


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 9, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> Oh..  an afterthought:  did you try any other color than black for the flower image?



No, I didn't...worth a look...the brief is Mono, so any colour plus white...I'll have a look.

Reason I didn't, I think, is that my other two images, already chosen, are quite bold, contrasty, black & Whites...I was continuing a theme, I think.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 9, 2011)

sleist said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > #2. However, I think it needs to have a small amount of the image on the left hand side cropped off. The tower appears too far to the right to me.
> ...



Thanks. WIll have a check on that...see how my cloning is...or did you mean cropping?


----------



## Kombinat (Feb 9, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> I don't understand...why the lily for "Open, Mono"?
> "Open" means "Any subject you like" so if the watchtower is more interesting, then surely that should be the choice?
> 
> Thanks for your input.



So Open, Mono is the same as simply ..Mono. Now I understand. I thought you meant Open - to the elements, open(ing up) - like the flower, or a structure open to the sky. Now i see how picture #3 can be a candidate also. In this case I would propose #2.


----------



## FlashThat (Feb 9, 2011)

I go for #1 Photo. Its more emphasized and elegant. Good Luck!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 9, 2011)

All are very good

#1: i first thought this is the face of some cartoon animal like goofy  

#2: excellent angle of view; but the dark construction on the right bottom corner distracts

#3: This is my select for your competition 

Regards


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2011)

Another vote for #2........good luck!


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you people. 

So, I had it all sewn up - it was going to be #2. The I increased the contrast in the lily and now I like that one! Aaargh! I can't decide!!!




lily contrast WP BP by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------

